# need g54 calipers and carriers desperately!!



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

somebody out there has gotta hava a set of normal g54 single piston calipers off a 84-88 5000... my ATE calipers are frozen up and cant find replacements and cant drive the car until i find a set of brakes. I cant use g60 either without converting the hubs and everything over so im just looking for a set of girling fronts inc the carriers. Please let me know where i can get a set. Thanks


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: need g54 calipers and carriers desperately!! (ejust)*

Check out German Auto Parts.


----------

